# Cycle of sustanon 250 and Winstrol



## multimurray (Sep 24, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I would like some input on this cycle of sustanon 250 and Winstrol (both injex) 

First off I'm 28 and 190 Lbs. Body fat is around %20 and this is my first cycle. Iâ??????m planning on taking at least 380 Grams protein per day, Glucosamine daily for joints, Flax oil for joints and heart, Milk thistle for liver, blood work will be done to monitor these levels along with cholesterol.

Any input on dosages, injex points, PCT, diets, and workout routines you have used to produce good results would be greatly appreciated.

Week 1 250mg Sustanon(per week)
Week 2 500mg Sustanon(pw), 20mg Nolvadex(Tamoxifen) (per day) 20mg pill
Week 3 750mg Sustanon(pw), 20mg Nolvadex(pd)
Week 4 750mg Sustanon(pw), 20mg Nolvadex(pd), 50mg Winstrol(pd)
Week 5 750mg Sustanon(pw), 20mg Nolvadex(pd), 50mg Winstrol(pd)
Week 6 750mg Sustanon(pw), 20mg Nolvadex(pd), 50mg Winstrol(pd)
Week 7 750mg Sustanon(pw), 20mg Nolvadex(pd), 100mg Winstrol(pd)
Week 8 500mg Sustanon(pw), 20mg Nolvadex(pd), 100mg Winstrol(pd)
Week 9 50mg Winstrol(pd), 20mg Nolvadex(pd)
Week 10 50mg Winstrol(pd), 20mg Nolvadex(pd)
Week 11 1st day 80mg Nolvadex, 200mg Clomid (Serpafar) (Clomifene Citrate) 50mg pill
Rest of week 60mg Nolvadex (pd), 100mg Clomid (pd)
Week 12 40mg Nolvadex (pd), 50mg Clomid (pd)
Week 13 20mg Nolvadex (pd), 50mg Clomid (pd)
Week 14 20mg Nolvadex (pd), 25mg Clomid (pd)

Would it be better to keep my doses of sustanon at 500mg then just continue the cycle 3 weeks longer? Same thing with 100mg Winstrol

Has anyone tried using b12 injectable with Winstrol to reduce pain at injection points?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 24, 2008)

That's way too much gear. Drop the winny. 250 mg of sustanon every 5 days for 16 weeks will do wonders for a man your size. Get some HCG.


----------



## multimurray (Sep 25, 2008)

Why do you say drop  the winny? I thought adding the winny would help increase streingth in my gains and give me harder muscles.
You would recommend my first cycle to be 16 weeks? to me that just seems too long or is that why you recommend the HGC to help kick start the PCT?


----------



## largepkg (Sep 25, 2008)

The sus has some long esthers which take a bit to build up in the blood stream. 16 weeks is on the high side IMO but certainly not out of bounds. Considering this is your first cycle there's no reason to throw other hormones into the mix. 

If your diet is in check you should make nice gains on the sus alone. Yes, HCG should be used, especially if your going to run 16 weeks.


----------



## multimurray (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll be honest a 16 week cycle seems too long. All of the posts I have read say 12 weeks should be the limit. What I'm considering is doing 2 cycles of 250mg at 8 weeks, or possibly one 500mg cycle. In your opinion would that be too much and I should stick to two cycles?


----------



## Tariiq (Nov 10, 2009)

16 weeks? are you crazy


----------



## Tariiq (Nov 10, 2009)

you will have a heart attack


----------



## golddog (Aug 19, 2010)

*Sustanon 250 and winstrol*

Starting my 1st cycle around September 5th , 2010. I will be stacking sustanol 250 and winstrol. I am a 41 year old male, 5'9", 161 lbs. 
I am looking for any advice from any of you. As you probably know one is oral and the other is injectable, which is another part of my "virginity".
Any do's and don't's , advice on what to watch out for.
I was thinking on a 8 week cycle. Coming off I read you need some or all of these,  nolvadex and/or proviron, clomid,clenbutrenol.  What would you use? And what can I expect to get from a very liberal Dr.
Then for my liver, milk thistle, vitamin E and C, selenium and zinc. 
What kind of doese and length of time would be required for optimum gains for my 1st cycle of 8 weeks of use?
Thanks


----------



## bg71 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey there golddog, I'm curious how your cycle went for you? Thanks


----------

